# How late can you palpate?



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2010)

How late can you safely palpate a doe? I have three that are 'should be due sometime this week'. I'd like to palpate them to see if they're pregnant, and I need to set up nestboxes. Or if not, so I can schedule their next breeding after a sufficient resting period. 

I hate not knowing when a doe was bred! Drives me nuts to no end. ESPECIALLY when you have interest in the kits and can't give prospective buyers an estimated kindling and weaning time. 

I eyeball'd them today. Can't tell if they're 'fat round' or 'baby round'. Arg.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Nov 3, 2010)

I palpate right up to their due date to make sure they are bred and need a box.


----------



## Jaded (Nov 3, 2010)

You can palpate her from day 14 up to her due date to find out if shes pregnant.
But when you palpate her close to her due date be more gentle on her.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Nov 4, 2010)

What you actually feel limbs and stuff when it is closer to the due date? I have never plapate before, but have 2 does that hopefully will kindle on the 5th and 9th, if they took that is. But I haven't been able to tell at all.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Nov 4, 2010)

You will feel bodies and heads. If they are bred you should defiantely feel something unless they are carrying they really high up in their rib cage.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! Checked all my does, on my two biggest girls I could feel heads/bodies. I would guesstimate, with the size of the kits, that they're due any day now. 
The lop (bred to the same buck) seems to be farther behind. My other girls are still pea-sized, I want to give them another week or two before checking again.

They all handled it really well


----------



## rcohen1982 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok another question...do you flip them on their back or just have them face you and feel their belly while they are standing? Which works best?

Rachel


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Nov 4, 2010)

Face you while feeling the body. If you flip then they tighten up and you won't feel a thing without enough pressure to actually damage the kits.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't feel anything on either one. The one that is due on the 5th this will be her first litter, however the one that is due on the 9th this is her 4th litter, and she has had 6 kits each litter. If they have a false pregnancy when do they usually do it? I have heard around 2 weeks. The one that is due on the 9th (4th litter) has been grunting at me alot the last couple of days so I assumed she took. The other one has been building her nest, but not pulled any fur. :/ 

Rachel


----------



## Icarus (Nov 4, 2010)

rcohen1982 wrote:


> I don't feel anything on either one. The one that is due on the 5th this will be her first litter, however the one that is due on the 9th this is her 4th litter, and she has had 6 kits each litter. If they have a false pregnancy when do they usually do it? I have heard around 2 weeks. The one that is due on the 9th (4th litter) has been grunting at me alot the last couple of days so I assumed she took. The other one has been building her nest, but not pulled any fur. :/
> 
> Rachel



I'd go up to day 40 with both, since your so far into the pregnancy already. Are they both chunkier does? Fat can be the devil when it comes to palpating. 

You could also be feeling up the wrong place. Took me a few tries before I found anything on my heavily pregnant does (who aren't nesting or ANYTHING yet). Turned out I was too far up and not far back enough. Then it barely took anything to find the little dudes.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Icarus wrote: *


> rcohen1982 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel anything on either one. The one that is due on the 5th this will be her first litter, however the one that is due on the 9th this is her 4th litter, and she has had 6 kits each litter. If they have a false pregnancy when do they usually do it? I have heard around 2 weeks. The one that is due on the 9th (4th litter) has been grunting at me alot the last couple of days so I assumed she took. The other one has been building her nest, but not pulled any fur. :/
> ...



The doe that is due on the 9th, that has had precious litters is overweight, and has gained about 4 oz in a week and a half even though I feed her the same amount. I feel from below the ribs all the way down. The doe that is due on the 5th is not even 4 pounds, but hasn't even gained an oz in a week and a half. Is weight gain a sign? Or no?



Rachel


----------



## mistyjr (Nov 5, 2010)

I check them a few days before they are due just incase... Just like my aunt got some dutch's at the show and they didnt know they were bred.. I just checked them and they were a few days due.. Glad i checked them.


----------

